# Urgently needed!!!!!



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi folks

I urgently need a photo of the actual CD face design of this CD by Blur.









Im doing a uni project based on the design of the case but need the CD design too.

Thanks in advance!!!!

Andrew :thumb:


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

try:

http://www.coverhunt.com/


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Y15HAL said:


> try:
> 
> http://www.coverhunt.com/


Cheers but they only seem to have Covers not actual CD face designs.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

try here 

http://www.allcdcovers.com/search/all/all/blur


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

try here 

http://www.allcdcovers.com/search/all/all/blur
Just checked there was no design on the face of the disc, just info txt around the circumference, Nice and shiny silver thats all, but it is on the link I posted


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

fozzy said:


> try here
> 
> http://www.allcdcovers.com/search/all/all/blur
> Just checked there was no design on the face of the disc, just info txt around the circumference, Nice and shiny silver thats all, but it is on the link I posted


Thanks mate! Been searching for aaages. :thumb:


----------

